# Traditional Soul Food as requested by jkath



## choclatechef (Jun 11, 2005)

This is my first installment.

GARLIC OKRA PICKLES Makes 4 pints 

3 pounds uncut fresh okra 
3 cups water 
1 cup white distilled vinegar 
1/4 cup pickling (kosher) salt 
3 cloves garlic crushed 
1. Wash okra, trim off stems, but do not cut into the pods themselves. Drain and pack into four hot, sterilized pint Ball Mason jars. 2. In a medium saucepan, combine the water, vinegar, salt, and garlic and bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Pour immediately into the jars, filling to within 1/2 inch of the top. 3. Wipe the jar rims with a clean, damp cloth, fit them with hot lids, and tightly screw on the metal rings. Process in a boiling-water bath for 5 minutes (the water should cover the jars by about 1 inch), counting from when the water returns to a boil after the jars are immersed. Cool on a wire rack and store in a cool, dark place. 





OLD TIME STUFFED PEPPERS 

8 med. green peppers 
1 lb. ground beef 
1/2 c. chopped onion 
1 1/2 c. cooked rice 
1 (8 oz.) can tomato sauce 
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce 
3/4 tsp. salt 

Cut off tops of green peppers; remove seeds and membranes. Precook pepper cuts in boiling salted water 5 minutes, drain. Sprinkle inside with salt. Brown meat and onion; add next 5 ingredients; simmer until hot about 5 minutes. Stuff peppers; stand upright in 11 x 7 x 1 1/2 inch baking dish. Fill baking dish to 1/2 inch with water. Bake uncovered at 350 degrees for 40 minutes.




Dirty Rice 

1 Pound Spicy bulk breakfast sausage 
14 Ounce Can clear chicken broth 
1/2 cup Long-grain rice 
1 Teaspoon Dry minced onion 
Brown sausage in skillet until pink color disappears, crumbling with fork. Stir in broth, rice and minced onion. Simmer gently, covered, 18 to 20 minutes or until rice is tender and most of broth is absorbed. 


Drop Applesauce Doughnuts 

2 cups flour 
1/2 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 egg 
1/2 cup applesauce 
1/2 cup milk 
11/2 tablespoons oil 
Take all ingredients and mix well. Drop by 1/2 teaspoons into 375° deep fat fryer. Roll in cinnamon and sugar mix. 



PICKLED PIG'S FEET 

6 pig's feet 
4 qt. water 
1 1/4 c. salt 
1 egg 
1 tsp. saltpeter 
5 bay leaves 
1/2 tsp. dried thyme 
2 tsp. black pepper 
2 c. chopped onion 
1 c. sliced carrots 
1 c. white vinegar 
1 hot dried red pepper 
4 whole cloves 
6 whole allspice 
First you scrub the pig's feet under cold running water. Dry and set aside. Put about 10 cups of water in a large bowl. Add 1 cup of salt and stir until dissolved. Add the egg in the shell If it does float add more salt until it does, stirring to dissolve as before. Remove egg. Add the pig's feet, saltpeter, 3 bay leaves, thyme and 1 teaspoon pepper. Add more water, if necessary, to completely cover feet. Cover and refrigerate for 3 or 4 days. Drain and add remaining 6 cups water. Add onions, carrots, vinegar, remaining bay leaves and pepper, red pepper, cloves and allspice. Bring to a boil, lower heat and simmer 2 hours, or until tender. Transfer pig's feet to a bowl, or large jars and pour cooking liquid over them. Cool, cover and refrigerate. Makes 6 servings. 





PICKLED CORN 

Take your ears and steam them in hot water for a few minutes to set the milk. Cut the corn from the cob. Mix four parts corn with one part pure salt. Put in crock, weight down with dish, cover with cloth. Set in cool place. Let work 3 to 5 weeks. Remove as much as you need. Freshen it with a soaking in cold water. Do it over and over until corn tastes sweet. Cook until tender, season to taste. Serve with milk and butter.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 11, 2005)

I've had all those   Some very close recipes to what I have had.  Never knew how to make pickled pigs feet, but since I haven't desired any since I was a child......   Don't think I could cook my own.  TY Choclate will have to try out MOST  of your recipes, but not the oink, oink.


----------



## jkath (Jun 11, 2005)

A million thanks, Choclate!
I am so looking forward to trying my hand at these!


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 11, 2005)

More to follow in the next few weeks!!!!!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 11, 2005)

I like to freeze my stuffed bell peppers and vacuum pack them.  They come out really yummy and will last a long time in freezer.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 11, 2005)

My husband does the remodeling at some condos in Dallas, A black gentleman that was retired was always cooking. My hubby said that the smells coming out of his unit would make your mouth water. He gave my hubby some fried chicken one day that hubby bragged about for some time. The man was put into a nursing home, and his daughter came to pack his stuff up. My hubby made a comment about missing him being there and smelling his food. She actually asked him if his name was Mike and when she found out he was, she gave him his stainless steel pots and pans and one cookbook and said that her dad told her to give them to him, if she saw him before she was through. I'm assuming it is one that he used a lot as it is dogeared and worn on a lot of pages.This book has quite a few heritage recipes in it. It's titled" The Black Family Reunion Cookbook" It is published by Dorothy I. Height and dedicated to Mary Mcleod Bethune, "Founder of The National Council of Negro Women" It has recipes from some famous black women and men that are very memorable to them, passed down from generation to generation, such as Natalie Cole, Patti LaBelle and Katherine Jackson {mother of "The Jacksons"}
there are some incredible sounding recipes in here. I know that the fried chicken recipe
{hubby says it's the chicken that he made and was very excited when I made it} and the sweet potatoe pie and baked eggplant recipes are to die for. I haven't made alot of them, just the few that I know that my hubby really enjoys eating. If anyone would like to know of some of the recipes, I can posts them here. Just tell me the name of the dish and I can see if it's in here.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 11, 2005)

It is a good book texasgirl.  I have a copy in my collection.  There are great recipes in it.  That guy must have liked your husband a lot!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 11, 2005)

DH is a real pain sometimes, but, most people really like him. He's a cut up. The elders over in those condos just love him.
I had to look at this cookbook again, as I said, when I want the chicken, I just grab it and do the recipe. It's been a while since I have really say down and looked it over. I LOVE sweet potatoes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and there are so many variations and recipes for them. I'm going to have to slow down and start making some of these.


----------



## roxygirl (Jun 11, 2005)

*Mmmm soul food is so good!!! The only bad thing is that a complete meal has enough calories for a couple of days! There's this one place in LA that we go to that's open late and we get Chicken 'n Waffles. Good late night food after drinking. *


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2005)

Choclate, thanks so much. I am going to try out the stuffed peppers and dirty rice this week. They look wonderful.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 12, 2005)

You are welcome Alix.   

Mama’s Beef Stew

4 pounds boneless beef chuck, cut into 1-inch cubes 
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste 
4 bacon slices, chopped 
2 medium onions, chopped 
3 garlic cloves, finely minced 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
1 bay leaf
5 1/2 cups chicken broth, divided 
1 small can tomato paste 
6 medium carrots, peeled, cut diagonally into 1-inch pieces 
4 medium potatoes, peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes 
3 tablespoons or so flour
Add bacon to heavy Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Fry until crisp and remove. Sprinkle beef with salt and pepper. Working in batches, cook beef until browned, stirring occasionally and scraping up browned bits, about 8 minutes adding oil if needed. Transfer meat to bowl and add onions, garlic, thyme and bay leaf to the pot. Cover and cook until onions are tender, stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes. Return beef, bacon and any accumulated juices to pot. Add 5 cups chicken broth and tomato paste. Bring to a simmer; cover and cook until beef is just tender, stirring occasionally, about 1 1/2 hours. Add carrots and potatoes and season with salt and pepper to taste. Cover and continue simmering until vegetables are tender, about 30 minutes. Whisk remaining 1/2 cup beef broth and flour in small bowl to blend. Gradually stir flour mixture into stew. Return stew to simmer, stirring until sauce thickens. Serves 6. 



Tuna Pasta Salad 

1 package (7oz.) small shell pasta, cooked and drained 
1 can (6oz.) tuna drained and flaked 
1 large carrot, shredded 
1/4 cup chopped onion 
3/4 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup milk 
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 teasp. prepared mustard 
1 teasp. dill weed 
1/2 teasp. salt 
1/8 teasp. pepper 

In a large salad bowl combine pasta, tuna, carrot and onion. Combine remaining ingredients; whisk until smooth. Pour over pasta mixture; toss to coat. Cover and refrigerate for 1-2 hours. Yield:4 serving 




Chicken Gumbo 

2 tbl vegetable shortening or lard or bacon grease
2 tbl flour, all-purpose 
2 onions, finely chopped 
1 green bell pepper, finely chopped
5 c warm chicken broth 
8 tomatoes, peeled/chopped 
1/2 lb okra, cut into pieces 
1/2 c uncooked rice 
2 ribs celery, chopped 
1 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp pepper 
1/4 tsp thyme 
1 bay leaf 
1 broiler-fryer chicken, cooked 
In large Dutch oven, melt shortening or lard or bacon grease over low heat; add flour and cook, stirring, until brown, about 10 minutes (do not hurry; if flour burns, roux is ruined). Add onions and bell pepper; cook until onion is translucent, about 5 minutes. Slowly add warm broth; stir until broth reaches a boil. Add tomatoes, okra, rice, celery, salt, pepper, thyme and bay leaf; bring to a boil. Add chicken; when mixture boils again, reduce heat to low, cover and cook about 20 minutes. Stir and cook, covered, 20 minutes longer. Yield: 6 Servings 





Crawfish Étouffée 

5 lbs. raw crawfish tails & fat 
3 cups chopped onions 
1 cup celery, chopped 
3/4 lb. butter or oleo 
2 cups bell peppers, chopped 
2 tbsp. garlic, chopped 
2 tbsp. tomato paste 
1 cup water 

Saute ingredients with 3/4 lb. of butter or oleo til tender, including the tomato paste. Add crawfish fat and 1 cup of water. Let simmer for about 20 minutes. Add crawfish tails and season to taste. It takes a lot of salt. Use a dash of red pepper or Tabasco sauce, and a dash of Lea & Perrins sauce. Bring to a good simmer (boiling), then lower heat and slowly simmer for about 20 minutes-stir the mixture but don't work the crawfish tails. A large flat sauce pan would be the best. If mixture comes out a little dry, you may add a little more water or oleo-but wait until after the crawfish tails have cooked as they give off their own juices while cooking. Green onions and parsley may be added just before serving. 


Crawfish Bisque 

20 lbs. live crawfish, 60 cleaned heads 
4 1/2 cups water 
1/2 cup parsley, cut fine 
1/2 cup onion tops, cut fine 
1/2 crawfish tails 
1/2 crawfish fat 
3/4 block butter or oleo 
1/2 cup cooking oil 
1 cup flour 
2 large onions 
1 large bell pepper 
3 tsp. salt 
2 tsp. red pepper 

Pick crawfish and wash. Be sure that all crawfish are alive when picking them for cooking. Drop live crawfish in boiling water for 10 minutes or until crawfish are red. Separate heads from tails. Pour fat from heads into a dish. Clean tails and place in a separate dish. Save heads to fill with dressing. (Recipe follows.) Divide tails and fat equally for bisque and stuffing. Chop onions and peppers finely. Make a golden brown roux with oil and flour. Add onions and bell pepper and cook until soft, stirring frequently. Add crawfish tails and fat and cook over low fire for about 20 minutes. Gradually add 4 1/2 cups boiling water and salt and pepper and cook for about 20 more minutes. Add onion tops, parsley and just before serving add baked, stuffed crawfish heads. Rice and crackers are served with the bisque. Serves 10. 




Boiled Crawfish 

45 lbs. live crawfish (1 sack), purged* 
2 boxes salt 
1 qt. crab boil 
12 quartered onions 
1/4 lb. red pepper 
1/2 lb. black pepper 
1 quart lemon juice 

Combine seasonings in 10 gallons of water (or just enough to cover crawfish). Bring to a boil and add crawfish. Return to a boil. Cut fire and add 1 qt. Lemon juice. Let the crawfish soak for 35 minutes, stirring occasionally. 
*To purge, or cleanse, soak live crawfish in salt water for several hours.


----------



## jkath (Jun 12, 2005)

Choclate! More! Hooray!

Anything with the word "Mama's" in it, I will try!


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 12, 2005)

Ok!


Hot Milk Sponge Pound Cake 

1 2/3 cup of flour 
2 3/4 teaspoons of baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon of salt 
1 1/2 cup of sugar 
2/3 cup of shortening 
3 eggs 
3/4 cup of milk, scalded 
2 teaspoons of vanilla 

Mix ingredients together. Pour into greased tube pan and bake at 350º for 40-45 minutes. 




Fried Poke Salad Stalks

I use the stalk when it's about the size of my pinky finger, Remove all the leaves from the stalk, and use a vegetable peeler to remove the first layer of the stalk (like cleaning asparagus remove all of the green) and slice into slices like fried okra. Roll in corn meal or what combination of flour and corn meal you prefer. Heat oil to frying temperature and cook the prepared poke stalk as you would fried okra. Drain well, and alt and pepper. 




Country Round Steak 

1 (2 pound) round steak, cut about 1-inch thick
1 cup all-purpose flour 
1 tablespoon shortening or bacon grease
1 1/2 cups water 
Salt Pepper 
Cut most of the fat off the steak. Cut steak into 2-inch cubes or strips. Season and bread round steak pieces with flour. Place breaded pieces into a 12-inch cast iron skillet with melted shortening over medium heat. Brown quickly, remove from pan, and reduce heat. Remove excess grease. Add water slowly, being careful so that it does not splatter. Put in browned meat. Add salt and pepper to taste. Let simmer, covered, for 60 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 12, 2005)

> purged*




Ummm most sounded extremely yummy (especially the stew, a little different from how we make it) until I got to this.  Sounds like you have to give the bugs an enema.  Ewwwww, I think I will pass on this one.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 12, 2005)

"Badd ***" Barbequed Turkey 

1 - 15-16 pound turkey, butterflied - or a larger one [18-23 pounds] cut in half 
Injection Marinade: 
1 cup orange juice
1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/4 cup soy sauce 
1 cup BBQ sauce
1/4 cup butter 
1 Tablespoon worcestershire sauce 
2 teaspoons BBQ seasoning 
1 teaspoon seasoning salt 
1 teaspoon onion powder 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon fine ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper [ more if you like your turkey spicy/hot ] 
Put all marinade ingredients in a deep microwave proof container. Microwave until butter melts & marinade is hot enough to keep butter melted. 

Prepare turkey: wash thoroughly and pat dry with paper towels. Butterfly smaller turkey by splitting it down the breast with a sharp knife. Turn it over, back side up and press down to break it's back and flatten it out. To keep the meat moist, I cut larger turkeys in half. Do this by splitting it down either side of breast bone with a sharp knife, and down back bone until turkey is in 2 halves. Cut off tail. Place turkey on a cookie sheet that will fit on your BBQ and will hold your turkey. Fill injector and start injecting marinade into turkey. Make injections about 1" apart. Repeat until whole turkey is injected with marinade, top and bottom. Don't skimp on this procedure. The more you inject it, the more flavorful and juicy your turkey will be. 

Light your BBQ and when coals are ready, spread them in a circle around edges of BBQ. Place hickory wood chips in a tin loaf pan in the middle of the BBQ and add water to them to soak while you finish preparing turkey. When injecting is done, place a double layer of heavy duty wide foil, long enough to go all the way around turkey and fold up to close. Season outside of turkey with seasoned salt, onion powder, garlic powder, and fresh ground pepper on all sides. Wrap foil around turkey tightly and fold ends up to secure. Poke a lot of holes in the foil on both sides of turkey. Place turkey on the grill and cook for an hour on each side. Feed coals and hickory chips as necessary. Remove foil from turkey. Place turkey on the grill to brown for 15-30 minutes on each side or till browned and the temperature reaches 180 degrees when tested with an instant read thermometer. You should insert it in the thickest part of the thigh until you hit the bone then back it out an inch to get an accurate reading. When done remove turkey from grill and let set covered with foil for 15-20 minutes before carving. 




Fabulous Fruit Cocktail Cake 

Cake Batter: 
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups white sugar 
1 (15.25 ounce) can fruit cocktail with juice 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda 
Topping: 
1 cup white sugar 
1/2 cup butter 
2/3 cup evaporated milk 
1 cup flaked coconut 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Spray a 9x13 inch pan with "Pam". In a large bowl, combine the eggs, sugar and fruit cocktail. Beat in the flour and baking soda. Spread batter into prepared pan. Bake in the preheated oven for 30 to 35 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. While cake is baking, make topping so it is ready to spread on cake when it comes out of the oven. When cake is done, poke holes in the top of the cake with a fork all over. Spread on topping while cake is still hot. Topping: In a saucepan, combine sugar, butter, evaporated milk and coconut in a heavy 2 quart saucepan. Bring to a rolling boil over medium heat, stirring constantly. Boil for 1 minute. Carefully pour over the top of cake, spreading to all areas with a spatula. Enjoy plain or with a scoop of vanilla ice cream ! 





Rum Cakes 

Ingredients: 
2/3 cup butter, softened 
1 3/4 cups sugar 
2 eggs 
2 tsp vanilla 
3 cups sifted cake flour 
2 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1 tsp salt 
1 1/4 cups milk 
Rum Sauce: 
1 stick butter 
1 cup water 
1/4 cup water 
1/2 cup rum 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Cream butter, adding sugar gradually. Add eggs and vanilla. Beat until light and fluffy. Sift dry ingredients together, add to creamed mixture slowly, alternately adding milk. Beat one minute. Spray small muffin pans with baking spray and bake 16-18 minutes or until golden brown. While still warm, soak in rum sauce. Frost with basic white frosting if desired. For rum sauce: Stir together first three ingredients in sauce pan. Boil 5 minutes or until sugar is completely dissolved. Remove from heat and stir in rum.


----------



## jkath (Jun 12, 2005)

When you soak the rum cakes, do you do it while they are still in the muffin tins or ...?

PS - that turkey made my stomach growl!


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 12, 2005)

You soak them after you take them out of the pan.

LOL!


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 12, 2005)

Stewed Rhubarb

2 cups fresh sliced rhubarb 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
1 cinnamon stick 
1 teaspoon grated lemon peel 
1/4 cup butter 
1/3 cup flour 
1/3 cup sugar 
Combine rhubarb with 3/4 cup sugar, cinnamon, and lemon peel in a slow cooker. Cover and cook on LOW for 3 to 4 hours. Remove cinnamon. Spoon the rhubarb into baking dish. Combine remaining ingredients until crumbly and sprinkle over rhubarb. Bake at 400E° for 20 to 25 minutes, until topping is nicely browned. Serve with whipped topping or ice cream. 



Black-eyed Pea Salad 

2 (15 ounce) cans black-eyed peas, rinsed and drained 
1/2 cup white onion, diced 
1/2 cup green bell pepper, diced 
1/2 cup red bell pepper, diced 
1/2 cup green onions with tops, diced 
1/4 cup jalapeno pepper (or to taste), seeded and chopped 
1 jar Picante sauce 
2 tablespoons ground cumin 
2 tablespoons white sugar 
1/2 cup cilantro or parsley, chopped 
Salt and pepper to taste 
In a large bowl, combine all of the ingredients and mix gently, but well. Refrigerate for at least one hour before serving. Serve on a bed of lettuce with tortilla chips. 





Biscuits Supreme 

2 cups sifted all-purpose flour 
4 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar 
2 teaspoons sugar 
1/2 cup shortening or lard
2/3 cup milk 

Sift together flour, baking powder, salt, cream of tartar, and sugar; cut in shortening or lard till mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Add milk all at once; stir only till dough follows fork around bowl. Turn out on lightly floured surface; knead gently 1/2 minute. Pat or roll 1/2 inch thick; cut with biscuit cutter. Bake on ungreased cookie sheet in very hot oven (450E°) 10 to 12 minutes. Makes 16 medium biscuits. 




FLUFFY BISCUITS (Yield: 10 biscuits)

2 cups self-rising flour 
1 teaspoon sugar 
2 tablespoons shortening or lard
3 tablespoons butter or margarine 
1 cup buttermilk 

Preheat oven to 450E°F. Spray a baking sheet with non-stick vegetable spray. In a large mixing bowl, combine flour and sugar; cut in shortening or lard and butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Stir in buttermilk until a dough forms. On a lightly floured surface, gently knead the dough 3 times. Roll to 1/2-inch thickness; cut into 2-1/2 inch rounds. Place biscuits on prepared baking sheet. Bake 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 12, 2005)

Peanut Butter Candy 

1 1/2 c peanut butter 
1/2 cup honey or sorghum 
2 T maple syrup
3/4 - 1 cup walnut pieces 
2 Cups sesame seeds 
1 cup coconut 
1- 1 1/2 cup raisins. 
Mix everything together. Drop rounded ball on saran wrap squares and twist ends to form a package.



STRAWBERRY COBBLER 

1 c. sifted flour 
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/2 stick butter 
2/3 c. water 
1/2 c. milk 
1/3 c. + 3 tbsp. sugar 
1 pt. fresh strawberries, hulled, washed and dried and sliced 
Grease 9 inch pan. Combine flour, baking powder, milk, salt and 2 tablespoons sugar. Cut in butter. Place strawberries in baking dish. Simmer 2/3 cup water and 1/3 cup sugar for 5 minutes. Pour hot syrup over berries. Drop prepared dough over hot fruit in mounds and sprinkle with 1 tablespoon sugar over dough. Bake for about 30 minutes or until dough is done in 350 degree oven. Serve with strawberries on top, dough underneath. 



Strawberry Cobbler II

1 qt. fresh strawberries 
1/4 lb. Butter
1 c. milk 
1 c. flour 
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder 
1/2 tsp. Salt 
1 c. sugar 
1/4 tsp. ground cinnamon 
Whipped cream (optional) 
Heat oven 400 degrees. Hull the strawberries. Melt butter in an 8x12 inch baking dish in preheated oven about 4 minutes. Remove dish from oven. Add milk, flour, baking powder, salt, sugar and cinnamon to the baking dish and stir until just mixed. Arrange strawberries, tips pointed up, on top of the batter. Bake cobbler in oven until golden brown, about 25 minutes. Serve warm or at room temperature. Makes 4 servings. 





Rhubarb Cake 

1 egg
1/2 cup butter or margarine
2 cups flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1 1/2 cups raw rhubarb (cut in small pieces)
1 1/2 cups white sugar
1 cup sour milk
1 tsp. vanilla
Mix together like you would any other cake and add the rhubarb last. Put in greased 9" x 9" pan. Before you put in oven, mix 1/4 cup white sugar with 1 tsp. cinnamon and sprinkle on top of cake. Bake at 350 degrees for 30-40 mins. Sometimes it takes a bit longer to bake. Check center with toothpick to make sure it is done. 





Soul Potato Salad 8-10 serving 

5 medium red potatoes 
3 tablespoons seafood seasoning 
1 tablespoon salt 
1 pound medium uncooked shrimp 
1/4 cup chopped green onions 
1 jar (2 oz.)diced pimientos, drained 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1 teaspoon cider vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon sugar 
additional salt to taste 

Place the potatoes in a large pot, or dutch oven; add the water-about 6 cups- seafood seasoning and salt . bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 25 minutes. Add the shrimp; cover and cook for 5 minutes or till shrimp turn pink and potatoes are tender. drain, peel and de-vein the shrimp; cut into pieces, combine the potatoes, shrimp, onions and pimientos .in a small bowl combine the mayonnaise, vinegar and sugar. Add to the potato mixture and gently toss to coat. season with additional salt. Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving


----------



## jkath (Jun 12, 2005)

STRAWBERRY COBBLER!!!

My heart is singing!!!!!


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 12, 2005)

Smothered Chicken 

1 large chicken, cut up 
2 large onions 
1 cup cooking oil or bacon grease
All purpose flour 
Seasoning salt and pepper
Green onion tops 
1 ½ qts water or water mixed with chicken broth
Dredge seasoned chicken in flour and brown in oil. Remove and brown onions in oil. Put chicken back in the pot and add 1 ½ quarts water. Let cook until chicken is tender, stirring to be sure it does not stick. Should be a thick gravy. Ten minutes before serving, add chopped onion tops. 





Buttermilk Pie 

1 -9 inch pie shell (homemade or frozen--deep dish) 
3 eggs 
1 stick softened butter or margarine 
2 cups sugar 
3 tablespoons flour 
1 cup buttermilk 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla 
dash (1/8 teaspoon) nutmeg 

Beat eggs slightly, mix together flour and sugar and add to eggs. Mix in butter, buttermilk, vanilla and nutmeg. Mix until well blended. Pour into shell and bake 350 degrees until golden brown.




PASTA SALAD 

1 pkg. 'curly' pasta 
1 large green bell pepper (chopped) 
1 medium onion (chopped) 
2-3 firm tomatoes (chopped) 
1 can sliced black olives 
1 1/2 cups diced Cheddar Cheese 
1-2 bottles Zesty Italian Dressing 

Cook pasta according to directions (I like mine a little firm) Cool. Mix all other ingredients together & add to pasta. Then pour dressing over & toss to saturate the pasta. This will need a large bowl with lid, as you need to stir every now & then to make sure the flavors blend well. 




Catfish Stew 15--20 generous portions. 

10--12 pounds catfish, dressed 
10 pounds potatoes 
2 pounds thin sliced breakfast bacon 
3 1/2 pounds onions 
salt and pepper 
tabasco sauce
1 cup water 

Fry the bacon, crumble, set aside and reserve drippings. Peel and slice potatoes and onions. pour one half of bacon drippings into large pot--with tight fitting lid. Place a layer of potatoes, a layer of onion, and a layer of fish. continue to alternate layers until ingredients are used up. Add salt, pepper, dash of tabasco, water, and crumbled bacon over each layer. place lid on pot. when pot gets hot, lower heat and cook 4 1/2--5 hours. Do not stir. 


Canned Spicy Tomato Soup 

1/2 bushel tomatoes 
1 garlic clove
7 onions 
1/2 lb. butter 
14 strips of celery 
1/4 cup salt 
14 strips of parsley 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
14 bay leaves 
1 1/2 cup brown sugar 
21 cloves 
2 cup flour 

Combine the first 7 ingredients in a large kettle and simmer until soft, then press through a sieve. Add the butter, salt, pepper and brown sugar and cook for 10 minutes. Mix flour with enough water to make a thin paste. Add to the tomato mixture and bring to a boil. Put into hot, sterilized jars and seal. Process pints for 20 minutes and quarts for 30 minutes at 10 pounds pressure.


----------



## Spice1133 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Chocolate, great recipes (but I think I'll pass on the pickled pigs feet, don't like anything pickled except sweet pickles)  looking forward to more more more.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok Spice!

Southern Comfort French Toast  

2 loaves of bread 
1/3 cup sugar 
3/4 tsp. cinnamon 
1/3 cup Southern Comfort 
7 eggs 
2 cups Half & Half 
1/4 tsp. salt 
2 Tbsp. butter 
2 Tbsp. oil 
Mix all ingredients (except the bread) in a large bowl until smooth. Grease fry pan / skillet with shortening or butter. Dip (DO NOT SOAK) slices of bread in the batter and fry on both sides until brown. Remember to grease the pan before each batch. 



Homemade Chocolate Pudding 

1 c. sugar 
1 Tbsp. cornstarch
1 Tbsp. flour 
1 c. milk 
1 c. evaporated milk 
2 egg yolks 
2 Tbsp. cocoa 
1 Tbsp. butter 
1 tsp. vanilla 

Combine sugar, flour, cornstarch and cocoa, gradually stir in the evaporated milk and then add regular milk. Cook over medium heat until mixture starts to thicken. Add some of hot pudding to the egg yolks and beat well. Return yolk mixture to the pudding. Cook at least 2 minutes over medium heat until thick. Remove from heat; stir into butter and vanilla. (Can be used to make chocolate cream pie.) 



Coleslaw Yield: 3 Servings

2 Tb Super Fine Sugar 
2 Lb Cabbage 
1/2 Ts Celery Seed 
1 C Mayonnaise 
1/2 Ts Salt 
1 C Sour Cream 
Pinch White Pepper 
2 Tb Vinegar 
Cut Cabbage into Quarters and Cut out Core. Slice Cabbage into Long Thin Slices. Mix Mayonnaise, Sour Cream, Vinegar, Sugar, Celery Seed, Salt and Pepper in a Large Bowl. Add Shredded Cabbage and Toss Lightly.



. 

PEACH FRIED PIES 

2 (6 oz.) pkg. dried peaches 
1/2 c. sugar 
2 Tbsp. fresh lemon juice 
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1/2 tsp. ground nutmeg 
pastry 
vegetable oil 
PIE CRUST FOR FRIED PIES 

2 c. plain flour 
1/2 c. Crisco (not quite 1/2 c.) 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. soda 
1 Tbsp. sugar 
1 Tbsp. vinegar 
1/2 c. water 
Makes 10 pie crusts
Cook peaches according to package directions; drain and mash. Combine with sugar, lemon juice and spices. Roll out pastry. Cut into 5-inch rounds. Place 3 tablespoons of peach filling on half of each round. Moisten edges with water. Fold in half, pressing edges together with a fork to seal. In skillet, fry pies in 1-inch of hot oil at 375 degrees until golden brown on each side, and make sure you turn only once. Drain well 



Fried Okra Patties

1 pint cooked okra 
1 egg 
1 teaspoon salt 
4 tablespoons flour 
2 tablespoons cornmeal 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon baking powder 
4-6 tablespoons cooking oil 
Drain okra and mash well; add egg and mix together. Add salt, pepper, flour, corn meal, and baking powder and mix well. Drop by tablespoonfuls into hot oil. Fry until golden brown on both sides. YIELDS: 14-16 patties 



OLD FASHIONED NECKBONES 

10 lb. fresh pork neckbones 
4 beef or chicken bouillon cubes 
4 Tbsp. salt 
3 qt. water 
4 c. coarsely chopped onions 
1 Tbsp. black pepper 
2 tsp. crushed red pepper 
12 fresh carrots, peeled and halved 
1 tsp. thyme leaves 
Wash neckbones thoroughly in cold water and place in large pot. Pour in water; add bouillon cubes, onions, salt, black pepper, crushed red pepper and thyme. Cover pot and bring to rapid boil; lower flame and simmer until meat is tender and pulls away from bones easily, about 3 hours. Add carrots during the last 1/2 hour of cooking. Serves 10 to 12. 



DAD’S FAVORITE NECKBONES AND SAUERKRAUT 

5 lb. of pork neckbones 
1 onion, chopped 
2 large cans sauerkraut 
salt pepper 
celery seed to taste
Cover neckbones with water. Add the onion and celery seed. Let simmer until the water is almost gone and the meat is tender. Drain the sauerkraut and rinse in a colander. Place sauerkraut on top of neckbones. Add salt and pepper to taste. Simmer until the water has gone almost to the bottom of the pan (about 35 minutes). Serves 6.


----------



## Spice1133 (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh my. I want all of these  Think I'll try the neckbones first, then the french toast, I"m in Soul Food Heaven.

I am curious about not soaking the french toast. I've always soaked.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for these, choc.  Will be trying some of them out soon.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 13, 2005)

I like pickled pigs feet  

Homemade chocolate pudding - my absolute favorite thing when I was little.  It was sheer torture waiting for it to cool in the refrigerator.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 14, 2005)

Elf, 
My sister loved them, too. I have tried them, but can take or leave them.  The rest of these recipes look wonderful. I can feel  my arteries hardening, now. I just know I'll be making some of these soon.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 14, 2005)

Texasgirl, 

Please post the fried chicken recipe.
Thanks


----------



## Constance (Jun 14, 2005)

Can I come eat at your house Chocolate?


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 14, 2005)

COLLARD GREENS

1 large bunch collard greens 
1/4 c. bacon grease 
2 to 3 small smoked ham hocks 
red pepper flakes to taste 
1 tsp. salt or to taste 
1 tsp. Sugar or to taste
Wash smoked ham hocks and place in Dutch oven or large pot. Add 1/2 gallon of water and red pepper flakes and simmer over medium high heat approximately 1 hour or until 2/3 of the water is gone and ham hocks are tender. Pick collard greens from bunch and discard excess stems. Cut greens into 1/2-inch strips, wash in 2 gallons of water. Wash greens 2 more times, place in colander to drain. Add greens to ham hocks and cover. Cook over medium heat approximately 10 minutes. Add bacon grease, salt and sugar. Cook approximately 30 to 45 more minutes or until tender. If okra is desired, add it about 10 minutes before greens are done. 





Old Fashion Hot Water Cornbread 

2 cups cornmeal 
1/2 cup flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon cooking oil 
1 1/2 cups boiling hot water 
Blend hot boiling water well with cornmeal, flour, salt and cooking oil. Use a tablespoon to roll or pat in hands to make a patty. Fry in a small or medium size skillet. If you fry in a small skillet use 1/4 cup cooking oil. If fried in medium skillet use 1/4 or 1/8 cup cooking oil. Serves 8 or 10. 



Chitterlings and Hog Maws

2 pounds hog maws (pig stomach)
2 pounds chitterlings (pig intestines)
3 quarts water
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon red pepper (flakes)
1 medium peeled onion (white or yellow)
a bay leaf or two
The hog maws are the thickest and will take the longest to cook. Rinse them thoroughly as you trim off the excess fat. Put them in a 6 quart pot along with your 3 quarts water, onion, pepper, bay leaf, and salt. Bring them to a boil, then reduce heat to medium and cook for 1 hour 15 minutes.

While maws are cooking, wash chitterlings thoroughly several times and trim the extra fat off them. Like most organ meats, they have a lot of fat. Open your windows and add chitterlings to pot after maws have cooked for 1 hour 15 minutes. Cook another 2 hours 30 minutes or until tender. Add a little extra water if necessary.

By now the hog maws and chitterlings should be thoroughly done and almost falling apart. You can serve them with your favorite side dishes such as greens, cole slaw, maccaroni and cheese, or rice. I actually prefer to eat them by themselves, with several splashes of hot sauce. However, they are fattening and it's tough not to eat too much. So you probably should have a side dish.

Store the leftovers in the refrigerator. Like so many other great soul food dishes, chitlins taste even better after the flavor has soaked in for a few hours. The leftovers won't last long



Old Fashioned Lemon Pie 

1 (9 Inch) Pie Crust, Baked 
5 Tablespoons Cornstarch 
1 Cup White Sugar 
1/4 Teaspoon Salt 
2 Cups Water 
3 Egg Yolks 
2 Tablespoons Butter 
5 Tablespoons Lemon Juice 
2 Teaspoons Lemon Zest 
3 Egg Whites 
6 Tablespoons White Sugar 
1 Preheat Oven to 350 Degrees F  2 to Make Lemon Filling: in a Double Boiler, Combine Cornstarch, Sugar, and Salt. Stir in Water, Mixing Well. Cook until Mixture Is Thickened, Stirring Frequently. Remove from Heat. 3 Place Egg Yolks in a Medium Bowl and Beat Well. Slowly Pour 1/2 Cup of Cornstarch Mixture into Egg Yolks, Whisking Constantly. 4 Pour Egg Yolk Mixture Back into Cornstarch Mixture in Double Boiler, Continuing to Whisk Constantly. Return Double Boiler to Heat and Cook Mixture 2 Minutes Longer, Stirring Constantly. Remove from Heat. 5 Stir Butter or Margarine, Lemon Juice, and Lemon Rind into Thickened Mixture. Allow Mixture to Cool, Then Pour into Pie Shell. 6 to Make Meringue: in a Large Metal or Glass Mixing Bowl, Beat Egg Whites until Foamy. Add 6 Tablespoons Sugar a Little at a Time, Continuing to Beat until All Sugar Is Incorporated and Whites Are Stiff. Spread Meringue into Pie Shell, Making Sure to Completely Cover Lemon Filling. 7 Bake in Preheated Oven for 15 Minutes, Just until Meringue Is Golden Brown. Chill Before Serving.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 14, 2005)

Anytime Constance!  Anytime!


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 14, 2005)

Chicken and Dumplings 

1-5 Lb. Hen
1 Large Yellow Onion
1 Stalk of Celery
1 Large Carrot
2 T. Salt
1 Bay Leaf
8 Black Peppercorns
In a Large Stew Pan with Lid Place the Washed Hen, Onion Peeled Left Whole, Celery Cut into 3 Pieces, Carrot Break into Half, Salt, Bay Leaf, and Peppercorns into Stew Pot and Cover with Water2 Inches from Top of Pan.cover and Bring to a Boil and Turn down to a Simmer; Cooking until Tender. Remove Hen from Pot to a Platter; Cool until Able to Handle It. Give the Vegetables to Anyone That Will Help Debone the Chicken. Remove the Bay Leaf and Debone the Hen. Replace Meat Back into the Pan; Taste the Broth for Salt and Season Highly Because the Dumplings Will Be Cooked in This. To Have a Good Pan of Dumplings You Need a Good Rich Broth. 

I think this would be so much better if you substitute chicken broth for the water.

Dumplings 

4 C. Flour
1 T. Salt
1 1/2 T. Baking Powder
3 T. Cold Crisco
Heavy Cream 
You Will Need Extra Flour to Roll the Dumplings out On. 
In a Mixing Bowl Sift Flour, Salt, Baking Powder, and with Pastry Blender Cut in Shortening Until they are Small Pea Size. Now Add Cream until All Holds Together; it Usually Takes 1 C. or More. Knead the Dough about 20 Times. Cut into 2 Pieces Roll These into Balls and Flatten out to a Disk. Cover These with the Bowl and Let Them Set about 5 Minutes to Rest. Flour the Board with a Sifter Lightly; Roll Each Disk to about 1/8 Inch Thick. When You Roll the Dumplings Keep Lifting the Dough Ever Once in a While and Sprinkle a Little Flour under the Dough and on Top to Keep Them from Sticking to the Rolling Pin and Table. Cut into Long Strips about 1 1/2 Inches Wide; Take the Strips to the Low Simmering Broth and Pull off about 2 Inch Lengths Dropping Each into Broth. Keep this up until You Have Used All the Dough. You Will Have to Use Your Spoon to Push the Dumplings Aside to Add the Others. Be Careful When Doing this Because They Will Tear up If You Stir Too Much. Simmer These about 20 Minutes with the Lid Off. Then Sprinkle Them with as Much Black Pepper as You like. Add the Lid to the Pan and Turn the Fire down to Low and Let Them Cook for Another 20 Minutes. Make Sure the Fire Is as Low as You Can Get It. I like to Cook Mine and Then Let Them Set about 1 Hour Before We Reheat and Eat it Just Seems to Make the Dumplings Soak up Even More Flavor. 



Old time Spring Greens 

Salt Pork about 3"x3" the Night Before, Cut in Half, Take One Half Slice 1/4" Thick and Put in Water in Ice Box. 

Any Type of Mixed Greens Will Work. Dandelion, Lambs Quarters or other wild greens, Turnips, Beets, Mustard, Swiss Chard, or Collards the More variety the Better.

Take a Big Pot Put Your 1/4 by 1/4 Salt Pork and Brown Then Add Water Bring to a Rolling Boil Put the Heaviest in First Smallest Last. Add Kosher Salt and Fresh Ground Pepper to Taste and Your Best Peppered Vinegar If You Want it, and Pepper Sauce. When, it Just Starts to Tender Take the Greens out Place in a Bath of Ice and Water. For a Couple of Minute Then Drain. Now, Take That Soaked Salt Pork Fry it till Crisp and Brown. Take Your Greens and Some Real Butter(unsalted) Fold till Butter Is Blended. Place in Bowl Some Greens Slice of Fried Salt Pork and a Slice of Corn Bread and Re-season to Your Taste. 



Crackling Bread

1 ½ C Corn Meal
¼ C Flour 
¼ C Lard 
1 Lg. Egg 
1 C Buttermilk 
1 C Cracklings 

Pre. Heat Your Oven with the 8 In. oiled Cast Iron Skillet in it to 400 Deg. Mix All Ing. Well and Then (Fold) in the Cracklings Note Do Not over Mix !!! Then Pour it in the Hot Skillet and Bake about 20 Min. Look and Leave till it Is a Deep Brown. Remove and Place a Plate over the Top and Flip it over . Serve with the Bottom Side Up. 


Lemon Tea Muffins (8 Servings) 

2 Eggs -- Separated 
1/2 Cup Butter -- Softened 
1/2 Cup Sugar 
1 Cup Flour 
1 Tsp. Baking Powder 
1/4 Tsp. Salt 
3 Tb.lemon Juice 
For Topping: 1 Tb Sugar 1/8 Tsp. Cinnamon 

In a Small Bowl, Beat Egg Yolks until Light and Lemon-colored, about 3 Minutes. In a Large Bowl, Cream Butter and Sugar. Fold in Yolks. Combine Flour, Baking Powder, and Salt; Add to the Creamed Mixture with Lemon Juice, Stirring Just until Combined. Beat Egg Whites until Stiff Peaks Form; Fold into Batter. Fill Muffin Cups 2/3 Full. Combine Topping Ingredients; Sprinkle over Muffins. Bake at 350 F for 20-25 Minutes.


----------

